# Driving the new Maxima's



## nissantech37 (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey guys I don't post much ,but I have to tell ya this car is GREAT!!!. I work at the Nissan plant in Smyrna.Last night I went out and spent the night driving Maxima's on there test track all night.The power they have just blowed me away.Punch the gas from a rolling start at the tires just break loose.I got one 6 speed to drive and that thing was plain scarry the power it had.I
I have to say if I was in the market for a car there would be no question what it would be.If you haven't driven one give yourself a treat and go now.

Nissantech37


----------



## Jimmy111 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, My dad has one and oh yea they get up and go. I love it. He's got the automatic though. Oh well, just as nice. Do you know any top speed numbers or 1/4 mile times? Just wondering.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah they are nice cars, no doubt. We are about to run a trial on the 2005 Altima with the Maxima engine in it. I wouldn't mind driving that one off the line, and onto the test track. :thumbup:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NNA_
> *...on the 2005 Altima with the Maxima engine in it.*


I thought the main difference in Altima and Maxima VQ35s was the computer programming?


----------



## Jimmy111 (Sep 17, 2003)

2005 Altima? The 2004 Maxima just came out.......


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I have the 04 Maxima with 6 speed stick and I have to agree it is awesome. It is the most fun you can have with your clothes on.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

niky said:


> *I thought the main difference in Altima and Maxima VQ35s was the computer programming? *


It is. However, the Altima's VG35 is governed down, because of the Altima's weight compared to the Maxima's. They still have about the same 245 HP.

Altima - 3,246 Curb weight
Maxima - 3,478 Curb weight


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

NNA, I just went from the 02 Alti SE, which I really liked, to the 04 Max SE 6 speed which I believe is the finest vehicle I have owned so far. There are very noticable differences and I won`t elaborate, that why it cost more, I guess. I only wish the Max had a bar grill like the G35.


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

Yeah, the '04's would look better with a different grille. I really miss the look of the low fog-lights too...

Anyway I can bring my '02 SE to Smyrna for a little track time?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

audtatious said:


> *Yeah, the '04's would look better with a different grille. I really miss the look of the low fog-lights too...
> 
> Anyway I can bring my '02 SE to Smyrna for a little track time?  *


I wish I was closer to do the same. 

There will be more grills on the market(soon I hope) JMS and Trenz and Mossy, which is a Trenz with a hamburger in the center, are the only ones so far, I believe. I`m hoping more become available.


----------



## audtatious (Oct 4, 2003)

Yeah, but they are all ugly, IMO. Nobody does a bar-grille, they do mesh instead....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Mesh seems to be the only act in town so far. I like the G35 grill and hope someone will pick up on it and make one for the new Max.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I want to know if this pic works....http://ca.msnusers.com/ms8cle00pt79khj9h23dqd0l52/Documents/Pictures%2FMVC%2D011F.JPG


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nope... it keeps asking for .net passport bs... i hate that shiat...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Bob click on Ratwayne`s Maxima and see if that works.........


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes sir... works like a charm.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BlueBob, I was checking out the VQ Power.com page you have listed. There is a wealth of info in there.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

yes there is... the site owner is a guy in houston... he's now apart of our Houston chapter HNE. their forum is below ours (DNE). there are a few others... i've rarely ventured to any of the other sections much on the ORG, but the 4th gen FAQ's have a few links that have an incredible amount of info... crazy


----------



## Flooder (Aug 6, 2003)

*looks*

I have an 87 Maxima SE... I really like the look of the new Maxima SE!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Flooder said:


> I have an 87 Maxima SE... I really like the look of the new Maxima SE!


Me too.........Mine is a 6sp stick SE. Take a look if you want.....


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> Me too.........Mine is a 6sp stick SE. Take a look if you want.....


Ratwayne,do you have the steering shaking problem that the 6th gen org member was experiensing?Or was it only happening on the Auto.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

96_vqmax said:


> Ratwayne,do you have the steering shaking problem that the 6th gen org member was experiensing?Or was it only happening on the Auto.


I haven`t experienced any shaking problem. The Goodyear Eagles are smooth; much smoother than the Bridgestone Tourenzas` that came on the Altima that I had previously.

I only have about 5,500 miles on her so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

*Nissantech37 Question? Shimmy around 55mph-65mph*

Since you work at the plant I thought you may have a inside insight. I have a shimmy around 55mph - 65mph. Have had a Road Force Var. Balance on the car which helped but still there. Have a Driver's front rotor that is out of round vertical more than the pass. side. Could that cause my problem? I live in Bowling Green, KY not to far from the plant. I would be more than happy to bring this car to the plant for a look. Took it to the dealer twice and still have same problem so I raised it up and took a look for my self. This is my third Maxima. Had 01ae and 99se before my 04se. Any help would be great.
jdc1203


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2004)

*Shimmy On 04 Max Se*

HELP!!!! My 04 Max has less than 2500 miles on it and has been in the shop twice. It has pulled left and had a shimmy from 45mph and up since day one. First trip produced zero results. 2nd trip didn't fix the shimmy and now the car pulls right. They've balanced the tires, rotated the tires and supposedly alligned the car. They are telling me it has to do with the tires. Sounds like a load of bs to me. Any ideas? My 01 Max never had these issues.


----------



## braro (Jan 26, 2006)

*Employee question*



nissantech37 said:


> Hey guys I don't post much ,but I have to tell ya this car is GREAT!!!. I work at the Nissan plant in Smyrna.Last night I went out and spent the night driving Maxima's on there test track all night.The power they have just blowed me away.Punch the gas from a rolling start at the tires just break loose.I got one 6 speed to drive and that thing was plain scarry the power it had.I
> I have to say if I was in the market for a car there would be no question what it would be.If you haven't driven one give yourself a treat and go now.
> 
> Nissantech37


I am doing some research, can you help me? I would like to know the pay difference between a production associate and a production teamleader at the Smyrna, TN plant? Thanks for your help. Brad


----------



## braro (Jan 26, 2006)

*Employee question*



NNA said:


> Yeah they are nice cars, no doubt. We are about to run a trial on the 2005 Altima with the Maxima engine in it. I wouldn't mind driving that one off the line, and onto the test track. :thumbup:


I am doing some research, can you help me? I would like to know the pay difference between a production associate and a production teamleader at the Smyrna, TN plant? Thanks for your help. Brad


----------

